# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار > سوال: نرم افزار مطب

## soheril.server

با سلام به همه ی دوستان

بنده یک نرم افزار با زبان جاوا برای پزشکان نوشتم  که البته با آپدیت شدن دیتابیس آن، همه ی پزشکان با هر تخصصی میتوانند از آن استفاده کنند
قابلیت ها:

گرفتن اطلاعات بیمار(به طور کامل و تا آنجا که پزشک نیاز داشته باشد...) و نوشتن در بانک اکسس
قابلیت سرچ کردن به 2 صورت کلی:1 .سرچ کردن یک نفر(که خود براساس گزینه های مختلفی انجام میشود: ID, فامیل ....) 2.سرچ کردن یک گروه(یعنی همان گرفتن report)
برنامه قابلیتی دارد که اعلام میکند امروز چه کسانی نوبت دارند که برای visit بیایند
هنگام نمایش اطلاعات یک بیمار تک تک فیلدهای آن قابلیت update شدن دارند، همچنین پزشک میتواند اطلاعات بیمار را به طور کامل از database حذف کند
برای برنامه ی درمانی بیمار، با توجه به دسته ای که بیمار در آن قرار گرفته است(توسط پزشک)  برنامه های درمانی را با توجه به دیتابیس از پیش تهیه شده(با توجه به منابع سایت cnnc ) به پزشک پیشنهاد میدهد
قابلیت نشان دادن اطلاعات بر روی نمودار(مثلا" در هر دسته چند بیمار هستند)
امکاناتی مانند دیکشنری انگلیسی به فارسی، ماشین حساب...
برنامه قابلیت شبکه شدن با کامپیوتر منشی را دارد. یعنی تاریخ مراجعه ی بعدی پیشنهاد شده توسط پزشک به منشی فرستاده میشود، منشی در دیتابیسش چک میکند که آیا آن تاریخ مناسب است یا نه و نتیجه را به پزشک میفرستد
برنامه واسطی دارد که با آن میتوان توسط browser سیستم عامل سایتی را که کاربر وارد میکند سرچ کرد
برنامه امکان ارتباط مستقیم با google را دارد، یعنی پزشک محتوای سرچ را مینویسد و برنامه مستقیما" به google وصل شده ، browser را باز کرده و نتایج را نشان میدهد
امکان گذاشتن پسوورد ورودی و تغییر آن، عوض کردن رنگ پس زمینه ها
برنامه شامل یک نرم افزار چت هست که آنرا هم خود بنده نوشتم و این امکان را میدهد که پزشک نیازی به تلفن کردن به  منشی یا صدا کردن منشی ندارد و میتواند پیغام خود را برای اوبفرستد
ظاهر فوق العاده زیبا و interface بسیار مناسب، امکان دسترسی به بخشهای مختلف در زمان کوتاه، ....
حجم کم برنامه
برنامه قابلیت  اجرا شدن روی تمامی سیستم عامل ها را دارد
.
.

لطف می کنید قیمت پیشنهادی خود را بگویید(در ضمن با توجه به اینکه هنوز قسمت هایی از آن مانده امکان فرستادن عکس های آن نیست...شرمنده) :لبخند:  :تشویق:

----------


## golbafan

براي ارزيابي به اطلاعات بيشتري نيازه

حدودا 60.000 تومان

----------


## soheril.server

> براي ارزيابي به اطلاعات بيشتري نيازه
> 
> حدودا 60.000 تومان


خیلی متشکر از پاسختان
ولی دوست عزیز بنده برای قیمت گذاشتن روی این نرم افزار با چندین شرکت که حتی کار تخصصیشان نوشتن نرم افزار برای مطب بود مشورت کردم و برنامه رو به آنها نشون دادم
جالبه که بدونید کم ترین قیمتی که یکی از اونها پیشنهاد کرد مبلغ 1 میلیون تومان بود که البته به نظر بنده با توجه به خصوصیات نرم افزار و قابلیتهای آن مبلغ بسیار پایینی است....
اون وقت شما میفرماید 60 هزار تومان :گیج:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اگر خودتون برنامه نویس قابلی باشید میدونید که وقتی یه برنامه امکان شبکه شدن پیدا میکنه فقط به تنهایی مبلغ 500 هزار تومان به آن اضافه میشه...البته اگه دقت کرده باشید بنده عرض کردم که منظور از شبکه شدن یعنی یک نرم افزار چت کامل....حتی شما دقت کنید که برنامه متکی به سیستم عامل نیست و....

----------


## Developer Programmer

> حدودا 60.000 تومان


یادش بخیر، یکی از دوستان سابق فوروم میگفت خودتون رو ارزون نفروشین



> بنده یک نرم افزار با زبان جاوا برای پزشکان نوشتم  که البته با آپدیت شدن  دیتابیس آن، همه ی پزشکان با هر تخصصی میتوانند از آن استفاده کنند


از قسمتهای مختلف برنامه Screen-Shot بذار

----------


## soheril.server

> از قسمتهای مختلف برنامه Screen-Shot بذار


با توجه به اینکه هنوز خیلی از قسمتها مونده تا ظاهرشون رو مرتب و تمییز کنم ، شرمنده...ولی اگه تصمیم دارید که قیمتی پیشنهاد بدید شما همه چیز رو در بهترین حال فرض کنید....

----------


## Developer Programmer

بسته به خریدار، پنج میلیون

----------


## Asad.Safari

> با سلام به همه ی دوستان
> 
> بنده یک نرم افزار با زبان جاوا برای پزشکان نوشتم  که البته با آپدیت شدن دیتابیس آن، همه ی پزشکان با هر تخصصی میتوانند از آن استفاده کنند
> قابلیت ها:
> 
> گرفتن اطلاعات بیمار(به طور کامل و تا آنجا که پزشک نیاز داشته باشد...) و نوشتن در بانک اکسس
> قابلیت سرچ کردن به 2 صورت کلی:1 .سرچ کردن یک نفر(که خود براساس گزینه های مختلفی انجام میشود: ID, فامیل ....) 2.سرچ کردن یک گروه(یعنی همان گرفتن report)
> برنامه قابلیتی دارد که اعلام میکند امروز چه کسانی نوبت دارند که برای visit بیایند
> هنگام نمایش اطلاعات یک بیمار تک تک فیلدهای آن قابلیت update شدن دارند، همچنین پزشک میتواند اطلاعات بیمار را به طور کامل از database حذف کند
> ...


هر چند ساعت که وقت گذاشتی ضربدر 10000 تومان بکن + یک مبلغ سود . 


موفق باشید

----------


## soheril.server

> هر چند ساعت که وقت گذاشتی ضربدر 10000 تومان بکن + یک مبلغ سود . 
> 
> 
> موفق باشید


متشکر از پاسخ و توجهتان

ولی بنده به شخصه این روش سنتی ساعت/نفر را قبول ندارم و به شخصه نمی پسندم. این که ما بیاییم ساعتی را که صرف پروژه کرده ایم را ضربدر عددی که البته با فرمول بدست آمورده ایم بکنیم و...،  بی شک عددی نادرست البته در بعضی مواقع درست را میدهد...چرا که اگر شما از لحاظ علم به برنامه نویسی هیچ ضعفی نداشته باشید و تایپتان هم عالی باشد شاید بتوانید یک پروژه ی به ظاهر خیلی بزرگ رو در عرض 2 روز تموم کنید(خود من همچنین برنامه نویس هایی سراغ دارم)...اون وقت بزرگی برنامه ی شما سر جای خودش میمونه ولی زحمتی که کشیدید اصلا" دیده نمیشه و قیمت نرم افزارتون به صورت تصاعدی پایین میاد...
این موردی که الآن میخوام عرض کنم رو شما حتما" با اون مواجه شدید....اونم این که کسایی که مثلا" سایت درست میکنن یا حتی دسکتاپ اپلیکیشن می نویسند موقع فروختنش از هیچ فرمولی استفاده نمی کنن، در واقع اگه بخوام ساده بگم و البته واقعیت رو، قیمتی رو میگن که به ذهنشون میرسه و در واقع به برنامشون میخوره !!! شاید اصلا" این طوری بهتر هم باشه!!! :تشویق:  :چشمک: 

 باز هم متشکر و سپاسگذار از پاسختان :لبخند:

----------


## soheril.server

خوشحال میشم نظر سایر دوستان رو هم ببینم و استفاده کنم... :لبخند: 
ممنون :تشویق:

----------


## Asad.Safari

> اگر شما از لحاظ علم به برنامه نویسی هیچ ضعفی نداشته باشید و تایپتان هم عالی باشد شاید بتوانید یک پروژه ی به ظاهر خیلی بزرگ رو در عرض 2 روز تموم کنید


خوب مشکلی نیست , به جای 10000 تومان ضربدر 100,000 تومان بکنید . هر چه قدر که فکر می کنید تو یک ساعت کارآیی داشتید و لیاقتش رو دارید .  بلی منم هم می دونم میشه یک ماشین حساب ساده رو تو یک ساعت هم نوشت تو یک روز هم نوشت تو یک هفته ام نوشت و ... . 

معیار خودتان باشید .

موفق باشید

----------


## aminghaderi

بستگی به نرم افزار داره!! تا عکسی نزاری که مشخص نمی شه؟!
موارد مهم به نظر من:
1- دیزاین (مهندسی طراحی شده باشه)
2- کد نویسی (خوانا باشه)
3- برنامت ارور نده (یه اسم خاصی داره ، یادم نمی یاد متاسفامه) یعنی تحت هیچ شرایط برنامت بسته نشه و برای هر خطای احتمالی وضعیتی پیشبینی کرده باشی.
4- قابلیت توسه (از همه مهمتر و حیاطی تر)
5- پشتیبانی

اگه این موارد رو داخل برنامتون رعایت کرین خوب مسلما یه قیمت بالا باید بدین ؟! و البته به این بستگی داره که شما برنامه رو انحصاری ساختی یا نه ؟؟!! یعنی قراره به همون مطب بفروشی ؟؟ یا به n تا مطب؟؟؟ 
همشون شرطه ، مسلما اگه انحصاری باشه قیمت بالاتر میشه.
به نظر من اگه برنامتون کامل باشه (بحث تحلیل و مواردی که بالا گفتم) خوب بین 4 تا 8 تومن  ارزش داره ، اگه انحصاری باشه و اگر انحصاری نباشه 1 تومان.
و ناگفته نباشد در صورتی که شما برنامتون و 8 ملیون بفرمایید ،، بنده تصور می کنم حداقل یه تیم 3 نفره با روز 10 ساعت کار ظرف مدت حدودا 3 ماه این برنامه رو  نوشتن و برنامه قابلیت توسعه داره و دیتابیسش هم مهندسی طراحی شده (هر نوع گزارشی بشه ازش گرفت) و دیزاین کاربر پسندی داره و پشتیبانی خوبی هم داره!!
خوب این قیمتش هست به نظر من ، که البته کمم هست شما حساب کن یه مهندس خبره نرم افزار حقوقش باید ماهی حدودا 800 تومان باشه؟؟؟؟
خوب بی انصافیه !!! و مشتریان هم که می خوان پول بدهند و بگیم 8 میلیون بده ! شرکت دولتی هم که باشه اولش جا می خوره!
اینجاست که مهندسی نرم افزار به داد ما میرسه و اینگه برنامه رو کامل ندین!!
کم کم بدین ، قسمت به قسمت بدین!
تمام هزینه ها رو لیست کنید و هزینه ها رو بخش به بخش بگیرید!
بزارین توی ساختار الگریتمی برنامه جلو بره (نسخه ازمایشی  ، نسخه 1 ، نسخه 2 و...)
خلاصه بتونید حق خدتون رو بگیرین...
معمولا برنامه های بزرگ و انحصاری رو شرکت های بر میدارند و خدا رو شکر خوب می تونند حق خودشون رو بگیرند.
به نظر من حق یه مهندس نرم افزار خبره کمتر از ماهی 2 میلیون ظلمه!!!
اگه بازار خراب کن ها(کار نا بلدها) بزارند!!
به نظر من پروژه رو اگر انحصاری گرفتی از حالت انحصاری درش بیار که بتونی جاهای دیگه بفروشی و حقت رو گرفته باشی.

----------


## soheril.server

> بستگی به نرم افزار داره!! تا عکسی نزاری که مشخص نمی شه؟!
> موارد مهم به نظر من:
> 1- دیزاین (مهندسی طراحی شده باشه)
> 2- کد نویسی (خوانا باشه)
> 3- برنامت ارور نده (یه اسم خاصی داره ، یادم نمی یاد متاسفامه) یعنی تحت هیچ شرایط برنامت بسته نشه و برای هر خطای احتمالی وضعیتی پیشبینی کرده باشی.
> 4- قابلیت توسه (از همه مهمتر و حیاطی تر)
> 5- پشتیبانی
> 
> اگه این موارد رو داخل برنامتون رعایت کرین خوب مسلما یه قیمت بالا باید بدین ؟! و البته به این بستگی داره که شما برنامه رو انحصاری ساختی یا نه ؟؟!! یعنی قراره به همون مطب بفروشی ؟؟ یا به n تا مطب؟؟؟ 
> ...


خیلی خیلی متشکر و ممنون...به نکات مهمی اشاره کردید، 
بنده یک عکس از برنامه از یکی از تب های اون میذارم ولی هنوز کار داره...در ضمن اون بالای برنامه که میبینید سفید هست جای Logo هست که ان شا الله دارم تمومش میکنم...
رنگ background رو هم همین طوری این رنگی کردم...!!!
دیگه باید بگم که اون پایین جای Quick Access هاست مثل log off یا exit و...
به طور کلی desighn ش هنوز کار داره...آخرش خیلی خیلی خوشکل میشه(ان شا الله)

یه سوال هم من از آقا امین داشتم اونم اینکه منظورشون از قابلیت توسعه چیه؟ شاید همونیه که من دارم بهش فکر میکنم!!!

باز هم ممنون :لبخند:  :تشویق:

----------


## aminghaderi

خوب منظورم از قابلیت توسعه اینکه وقتی شما نرم افزار رو کامل کردین و دادین دست مشتری ، اگه مشتری 1 سال بعد به شما گفت فلان قسمت رو به برنامه اظافه کنید ، شماباید بتونید؟!
به عبارت دیگه دیتابیسش باید جوری طراحی شه که هر نوع گزارشی از داخلش بیرون بیاد ، چه گزارش هایی که شما برای برنامه در تعبیه کردین و چه گزارشاتی که بعدا (با توجه به درخاست مشتری) باید برای برنامه تعبیه کنید.
این بخش دیتابیس یکی از ایتم های توسعه است و ایتم هایی دیگه هم وجود داره ولی مهمش همین بود که اگه برنامه این قابلیت رو نداشته باشه دیگه بحث توسعه و ارتقاع نسخه به طور کل منتفی می شه چون وقتی پایگاه مشکل دار باشه مجبورین در نسخه های بعد پایگاه رو دباره طراحی کنید ، اونوقت دیگه داده های پایگاه فعلی قابل استفاده نیست ! (درسته میشه اطلاعات بازیابی کرد ولی هزینه بر و کار بیهوده ای هست!)
و در بحث های حرفه ای هم اگه خواستید می تونید بحث هسته و ماژول و به روز رسانی اینترنتی رو واسش در نظر بگیرید ، که البته در این صورت شما باید برنامتون رو از اول بسازید منتها با رویکرد هسته و ماژول! وقابلیت به روز رسانی اینترنتی هم دقیقا برای همچین برنامه هایی قابل اجرا هست ، در غیر این صورت به روز رسانی اینترنتی نخئاهید داشت و برای توسعه مجبورید فایل های اجرایی کامپوتر مشتری رو پاک کنید و بجاش فایل های جدید رو جایگزین کنید .
توسعه برنامه مبتنی بر هسته ماژول نیاز به تحلیل سنگینی داره و معمولا باید تمام جوانب کار در نظر گرفته بشه ، و زمان زیادی هم صرف میشه ولی برنامه شما عمر تغریبا جاودانه ای پیدا می کنه!!
نمونه های برنامه هایی این طوری هستند رو می تونم انواع انتی ویروس ها برنامه های ماکروساف (از ویندوز گرفته تا ام اس ورد) و برنامه های ادوب (فتوشاپ و...) که دیگه به این برنامه ها برنامه نمی گن اطلاق می شه *نرم افزار* که البته توی ایران خودمون هم نمونه هاش هست. 
خوب از این ها گزشته عکسی که گزاشتین رو دیدم .
خوب ببین کل برنامتون رو ندیدم ولی اگه از فرم های مادر و فرزند استفاده می کنید ، تا حدی مطلوبه.
در دیزاین حرفه ای بحث های زیادی مطرح می شه :
1- تا حد امکان جلوی اسکرول های اظافی گرفته شه (در دیتا گرید ویو و ... و حتی فرم ها)
2- فاصله دکمه ها به هم باید نزدیک باشه که کاربر زیاد موس رو جابجا نکنه و..
3- رنگ بندی (چشم و خسته نکنه)
4- جلو گیری از کار های اضافه کاربر (مثل دکتر برای ثبت مرضی بیمار از صفحه اصلی برنامه نهایتا با فشردن 2 تا کلید بتونه مشخصات رو وارد کنه ، نره 5 یا 6 کلید بزنه تا ...)
5- یاد اوری عملیات با استفاده از کلید های میانبر ( مثلا :کنار ثبت مریضی بیمار یه دکمه جهت ثبت دارو ها داشته باشه ، که دکتر مجبور نباشه یه فرم دیگه باز کنه و باز 4 تا تب بالا پین بره و ...  )
تا جای که یادم اومد نوشتم.
فقط یادت باشه این 5 مورد اصل اینترفیس برنامت هست و اگه رعایت نکنی مشتری ها ناراضی میشن و شاید برنامت فقط چند نسخه فروش بشه؟؟؟!!!!

موفق باشین

----------


## alireza_s_84

سلام دوستان
نمیدونم شاید تا بحال کسایی که نظر دادن یک پروژه بزرگ کار نکرده باشن و یا اینکه یه خورده توقعشون بالاست!!!
دوستان ما پارسال بر روی یک پروژه اینترانت (تحت شبکه کامل) با دیتابیس اختصاصی (نه متوسل به SQL) با امکان تهیه چیزی حدود 600 تا 700 ریپورت مختلف برای گروه ملی صنعتی فولاد اهواز نوشتیم که محاسبات تیلیاردی انجام میداد.
با گرافیکی بسیار بالا و تا کنون که دقیقا یکسال گذشته هیچ خطای هندل نشده ای توش پیدا نشده.
ما با یک گروه 5 نفره روی این برنامه کار کردیم و مدت زمان پروژه هم 11 ماه بود هزینه ی اون هم شد 35 میلیون تومان.
بهر حال بنظر من این برنامه هرچقدر هم توپ باشه باز هم قیمتش نمیتونه بیش از یک میلیون باشه(البته اگر واقعا تحت شبکه باشه یعنی سوکت پروگرمینگ کار شده باشه)
شما برنامه هلو رو حتما دیدن برنامه ای که در حال حاضر بنظر من پرفروشترین برنامه حسابداری این برنامه مگر چقدر قیمت داره؟؟؟
از چندتا برنامه نویسی که برنامه بیرون دادن سوال کنید فکر میکنم با من موافق باشن. بهر حال بنده به عنوان یه دوست کوچکتر میگم نظرم اینه که نیباد توقعمون بالا باشه و گرنه پر و بالمون رو زود میریزن.
موفق باشید

----------


## aminghaderi

600 تا 700 ریپرت 35 ملیون ؟؟ محاسبات تیلیاردی ؟؟
قیمتش بیشتر نمی شد مهندس جان؟؟؟

ممنون می شم اگه کمی در باره "*دیتابیس اختصاصی (نه متوسل به SQL)*" توضیح بدین؟؟
یعنی چی "نه متوسط به اسکیوال" من پایگاهی ندیدم که از دستورات اسکیوال پیروی نکنه؟؟
یعنی خودتون پایگاه طراحی کردین؟؟

----------


## alireza_s_84

> 600 تا 700 ریپرت 35 ملیون ؟؟ محاسبات تیلیاردی ؟؟
> قیمتش بیشتر نمی شد مهندس جان؟؟؟
> 
> ممنون می شم اگه کمی در باره "*دیتابیس اختصاصی (نه متوسل به SQL)*" توضیح بدین؟؟
> یعنی چی "نه متوسط به اسکیوال" من پایگاهی ندیدم که از دستورات اسکیوال پیروی نکنه؟؟
> یعنی خودتون پایگاه طراحی کردین؟؟


مناقصه بود ما بردیم قیمتش میدونم کمه اما باور کنید اینجوریه اینجا ایرانه دوست من ایران.
ضمنا منظور از پایگاه داده بله سیستم فایل مخصوص داریم که 80 درصد دستورات SQl رو هم ساپورت میکنه اینجوری خیلی راحت نمیشه سر از کارت دربیارن و توی یک ثانیه طراحی پایگاه داده تون رو که مهمترین بخش یک نرم افزاره بریزن رو آب.
من دوستانه میگم شما یک سرچ توی اینترنت بزن برای تمامی نرم افزارهای حسابداری ، مدیریت فروشگاهی و مدیریت انبار ببینید یک نرم افزار چه ویژگیهایی داره و چه قیمتی!!!
بهر حال هنوز کسی نمیدونه دنیای 0 و 1 چقدر دنیای بیرحمیه .
موفق باشید

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

نفری در ماه 600,000 تومن!

----------


## alireza_s_84

> نفری در ماه 600,000 تومن!


دوست عزیز کمتر >>> هزینه ی های جانبی شرکت  هم باید حساب کرد ضمن اینکه تاکید کنم نیمه وقت کار میکردیم نه تمام وقت.

----------


## soheril.server

> سلام دوستان
> نمیدونم شاید تا بحال کسایی که نظر دادن یک *پروژه بزرگ* کار نکرده باشن و یا اینکه یه خورده توقعشون بالاست!!!
> دوستان ما پارسال بر روی یک پروژه اینترانت (تحت شبکه کامل) با دیتابیس اختصاصی (نه متوسل به SQL) با امکان تهیه چیزی حدود 600 تا 700 ریپورت مختلف برای گروه ملی صنعتی فولاد اهواز نوشتیم که محاسبات تیلیاردی انجام میداد.
> با گرافیکی بسیار بالا و تا کنون که دقیقا یکسال گذشته هیچ خطای هندل نشده ای توش پیدا نشده.
> ما با یک گروه 5 نفره روی این برنامه کار کردیم و مدت زمان پروژه هم 11 ماه بود هزینه ی اون هم شد 35 میلیون تومان.
> بهر حال بنظر من این برنامه هرچقدر هم توپ باشه باز هم قیمتش نمیتونه بیش از یک میلیون باشه(البته اگر واقعا تحت شبکه باشه یعنی سوکت پروگرمینگ کار شده باشه)
> شما برنامه هلو رو حتما دیدن برنامه ای که در حال حاضر بنظر من پرفروشترین برنامه حسابداری این برنامه مگر چقدر قیمت داره؟؟؟
> از چندتا برنامه نویسی که برنامه بیرون دادن سوال کنید فکر میکنم با من موافق باشن. بهر حال بنده به عنوان یه دوست کوچکتر میگم نظرم اینه که نیباد توقعمون بالا باشه و گرنه پر و بالمون رو زود میریزن.
> موفق باشید


با سلام
دوست عزیز متشکر از نظرتان ولی...
فکر نمی کنم پروژه ای که نام بردید پروژه ی بزرگ و مشکلی باشه...بهتره یه اسم دیگه روش بذاریم: پروژه ی طولانی !!! یعنی پروژه ای که برای اجرای اون باید زیاد تایپ کنی، باید زیاد copy paste کنی و...، در واقع پروژه ای که شما نام بردید بزرگ و سخت نیست که بخواهیم مثلا" روش فکر کنیم ببینیم چطوری حلش کنیم بلکه همان طور که عرض کرم فقط باید صبور باشی و زیاد تایپ کنی(این رو بر اساس تجربه ی شخصی خودم میگم)

اما اینکه شما فرمودید این پروژه نمی تونه بیشتر از ا میلیون قیمت داشته باشه فکر کنم حرف درستی نباشه....شما 10 دقیقه بشین فکر کن ببین برای اجرای این پروژه چقدر باید وقت بگذاری..از نوشتن بانکش گرفته تا برنامه ی  چت(تحت شبکه ی کامل) و کار کردن با دایرکتوری ها و فایل ها و رسم نودار و بروز رسانی بانک و فایل اکسل برای رسم نمودار و......
نمیخوام بگم این پروژه ی بزرگی هست...اصلا" به هیچ وجه..آخه اگه این پروژه یا پروژه ای که شما عرض کردید بزرگ باشه پس پروژه ی شرکت Sun برای "*کلنی های 50 سال آینده ی انسانها در مریخ*" چیه؟!!!
شما با هر استانداری که حساب کنی قیمتی که شما فرمودید بدست نمیاد...
بنده قصد بی ادبی نداشتم و امیدوارم بی ادبی نکرده باشم فقط خواستم واقعیت رو بگم...خوشحال میشم نظرتون رو ببینم :چشمک:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## golbafan

> خیلی متشکر از پاسختان


خواهش میکنم



> ولی دوست عزیز بنده برای قیمت گذاشتن روی این نرم افزار با چندین شرکت که حتی کار تخصصیشان نوشتن نرم افزار برای مطب بود مشورت کردم و برنامه رو به آنها نشون دادم
> جالبه که بدونید کم ترین قیمتی که یکی از اونها پیشنهاد کرد مبلغ 1 میلیون تومان بود که البته به نظر بنده با توجه به خصوصیات نرم افزار و قابلیتهای آن مبلغ بسیار پایینی است....
> اون وقت شما میفرماید 60 هزار تومان


اولا که گفتم برای ارزیابی اطلاعات بیشتری مورد نیازه
ثانیا هم قیمتی که طب و رایانه معروف برای محصولش و ما برای محصولمون دادیم با توجه به اینکه امکاناتش خیلی بیشتر از مال شماست حدود 400 هزار تومان بیشتر نیست



> اگر خودتون برنامه نویس قابلی باشید


میتونید پست های نرم افزار های مارو ببینید






> میدونید که وقتی یه برنامه امکان شبکه شدن پیدا میکنه فقط به تنهایی مبلغ 500 هزار تومان به آن اضافه میشه...البته اگه دقت کرده باشید بنده عرض کردم که منظور از شبکه شدن یعنی یک نرم افزار چت کامل....حتی شما دقت کنید که برنامه متکی به سیستم عامل نیست و....


اشتباه بهتون رسوندن...

بازم میگم برای ارزیابی به عکسهای بیشتری نیازه و با این عکسی که گذاشتین قیمت بخوام بدم 50000 تومان...

موفق باشید

راستی ضمیمه را بنگرید

یک چیز دیگه: برای قیمت گذاری رو ینرم افزار نباید ببینیم چقدر طول کشیده چون شاید یک سری مبتدی اونونوشته باشند ...

بلکه باید دید چه امکاناتی رو در چه حجمی از داده ها میتونه با ضریب امنیت بالا ساپورت کنه و باگ نداشته باشه و پشتیبانی عالی...

----------


## golbafan

> ممنون می شم اگه کمی در باره "*دیتابیس اختصاصی (نه متوسل به SQL)*" توضیح بدین؟؟
> یعنی چی "نه متوسط به اسکیوال" من پایگاهی ندیدم که از دستورات اسکیوال پیروی نکنه؟؟
> یعنی خودتون پایگاه طراحی کردین؟؟


چرا که نه؟؟؟

نرم افزار ماهم از پایگاه داده ای استفاده میکنه که خودمون طراحی کردیم و بدون نیاز به اس کیو ال میتونه تا 150 کلاینت رو شبکه کنه...

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> نرم افزار ماهم از پایگاه داده ای استفاده میکنه که خودمون طراحی کردیم و بدون نیاز به اس کیو ال میتونه تا 150 کلاینت رو شبکه کنه...


یعنی چی؟ مگه میشه بانک اطلاعاتی رو خودمون طراحی کنیم؟ من تا حالا نخوندم و نشنیدم برای همین برام جالبه.

اگه میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین که چی هست؟

اگر تایپیک منحرف میشه از طریق پیام خصوصی اگر نه که همین جا پاسخ بدید ممنون می شم.

----------


## alireza_s_84

> با سلام
> دوست عزیز متشکر از نظرتان ولی...
> فکر نمی کنم پروژه ای که نام بردید پروژه ی بزرگ و مشکلی باشه...بهتره یه اسم دیگه روش بذاریم: پروژه ی طولانی !!! یعنی پروژه ای که برای اجرای اون باید زیاد تایپ کنی، باید زیاد copy paste کنی و...، در واقع پروژه ای که شما نام بردید بزرگ و سخت نیست که بخواهیم مثلا" روش فکر کنیم ببینیم چطوری حلش کنیم بلکه همان طور که عرض کرم فقط باید صبور باشی و زیاد تایپ کنی(این رو بر اساس تجربه ی شخصی خودم میگم)
> 
> اما اینکه شما فرمودید این پروژه نمی تونه بیشتر از ا میلیون قیمت داشته باشه فکر کنم حرف درستی نباشه....شما 10 دقیقه بشین فکر کن ببین برای اجرای این پروژه چقدر باید وقت بگذاری..از نوشتن بانکش گرفته تا برنامه ی  چت(تحت شبکه ی کامل) و کار کردن با دایرکتوری ها و فایل ها و رسم نودار و بروز رسانی بانک و فایل اکسل برای رسم نمودار و......
> نمیخوام بگم این پروژه ی بزرگی هست...اصلا" به هیچ وجه..آخه اگه این پروژه یا پروژه ای که شما عرض کردید بزرگ باشه پس پروژه ی شرکت Sun برای "*کلنی های 50 سال آینده ی انسانها در مریخ*" چیه؟!!!
> شما با هر استانداری که حساب کنی قیمتی که شما فرمودید بدست نمیاد...
> بنده قصد بی ادبی نداشتم و امیدوارم بی ادبی نکرده باشم فقط خواستم واقعیت رو بگم...خوشحال میشم نظرتون رو ببینم


شاید دوست عزیز نشه بهش گفت پروژه سخت اما باور کنید زیاد هم کدنویسی نداشت ولی بهرحال شما 10میلیون بفروش نرم افزارت رو ما که بخیل نیستیم شما هر چقدر بیشتر بفروشی به نفع من و امثال منه در کل امیدوارم خوب بفروشی یعنی جوری بفروشی که خودت توقع داری؟
ضمنا من توی مایه های برنامه ی  شما دارم روی یک برنامه ی پزشکی کار میکنم که نسخه هاشو دکتر با قلم نوری مینویسه و اونا خود به خود توی db ذخیره میشن کار  ImageProcessing  هم فکر نمیکنم کار آسونی باشه بهر حال شما این قابلیت رو به نرم افزارت اضافه کن ان شا... اون چیزی که مدنظرت هست فروش بکنه.
موفق باشی

----------


## soheril.server

> قیمتی که طب و رایانه معروف برای محصولش و ما برای محصولمون دادیم با توجه  به اینکه امکاناتش خیلی بیشتر از مال شماست حدود 400 هزار تومان بیشتر نیست


دوست عزیز، باز هم بحث نرم افزار های typical و costom ....!!!
وقتی که شما یه همچین برنامه ای رو نوشتید و قراره به n تا مطب بفروشید خوب طبیعیست که بالای 500 هزار کسی نمیخره...ولی وقتی یه نرم فزار اختصاصی برای 1 دکتر یا نهایتا" 5 تا دکتر نوشتید خوب طبیعیست که قیمت اون بسیار بالاتر میره...این چیزی نیست که من بگویم...کافیست یک سرچ ساده در گوگل روی عبارت project building بکنید...اینها استانداردهای برنامه نویسیست.



> وقتی یه برنامه امکان شبکه شدن پیدا میکنه فقط به تنهایی مبلغ 500 هزار  تومان به آن اضافه میشه...البته اگه دقت کرده باشید بنده عرض کردم که *منظور  از شبکه شدن یعنی یک نرم افزار چت کامل*


یعنی میفرمایید یه برنامه ی چت کامل(حالا نه به کاملی یاهو) 500 هزار تومان نمی ارزه؟ تازه اگه بخواین به 1 نفر بفروشید؟؟؟!!!!

به طور کلی بنده از راهنمایی های شما متشکرم، راهنمایی های شما باعث شد بنده تغیراتی در برنامه و دیزاین و امکانات اون اعمال کنم....متشکر :تشویق:

----------


## JaguarXF

نرم افزار مطب ؟
یعنی کلهم اجمعین اگه اون قسمت های دهن شیرین کن برنام مثل چت و سرچ در گوگل! و ماشین حساب! رو کنار بگذاریم این برنامه داره چه کار میکنه ؟ یک تقویم رو چک میکنه ببینه اگه خالی هست میگه اوکی بیا اون روز ؟ ( تا اینجا با برنامه رزور آرایشگاه که فرقی نداشت!)
بعد حالا مثلا بیمار لازم باشه بره یک آزمایش ادرار بگیره بیاره نشون دکتر بده تا اون بتونه بر اون اساس نسخه ای تجویز کنه . این "گردش کار" چطوری داره ثبت میشه در برنامه ؟ اصلا آیا گردش کاری وجود داره یا اینکه نه فقط یک سری رکورد هست داخل دیتابیس بدون ارتباط منظقی با همدیگه که نهایتا یک فیلد آیدی بیمار داره اونها رو بهم ربط میده ؟
مطب همیشه یک دکتر داره ؟ اگر بیش از یک دکتر داره یا سطح دسترسی به بیمارها امکان تعیینش هست که یک دکتر در بیمارهای دکتر دیگری فضولی نکند؟

جایی رو داره که مثلا آلرزی بیمار به پنی سیلین داخلش ثبت بشه و اگه شش ماه بعد همون بیمار اومد و دکتر پنی سیلین تجویز کرد به دکتر آلامر بده که اوی! نکشی بچه مردم رو !؟

----------


## homan1374

به نظر من لازمه  برنامه تو به چند ویرایش مختلف تقسیم کنی
بعد برای هر کدوم یه قیمتی بزرای
خوب شاید یه دکتر اطلا اینترنت نمیره!!!
یا دلش نخواد با گوگل سرچ کنه!!
یا اطلا احتیاجی به چت نداره!!! همون تلفن کارشو راه میندازه
و یا شاید به این برنامه احتیاج داره اما توانایی خرید اونو نداره

مثلا برای  ویندوز 7 و ویستا  چندین نسخه وجود داره
که گرون ترین و بهترین نسخه ها Ultimate هستش
اگه شما برنامه رو در چند ویرایش مختلف اریه کنی
هم میزان فروش بالا میره و هم حقی از کسی ضایع نمیشه!

----------


## soheril.server

> نرم افزار مطب ؟
> یعنی کلهم اجمعین اگه اون قسمت های دهن شیرین کن برنام مثل چت و سرچ در گوگل! و ماشین حساب! رو کنار بگذاریم این برنامه داره چه کار میکنه ؟ یک تقویم رو چک میکنه ببینه اگه خالی هست میگه اوکی بیا اون روز ؟ ( تا اینجا با برنامه رزور آرایشگاه که فرقی نداشت!)
> بعد حالا مثلا بیمار لازم باشه بره یک آزمایش ادرار بگیره بیاره نشون دکتر بده تا اون بتونه بر اون اساس نسخه ای تجویز کنه . این "گردش کار" چطوری داره ثبت میشه در برنامه ؟ اصلا آیا گردش کاری وجود داره یا اینکه نه فقط یک سری رکورد هست داخل دیتابیس بدون ارتباط منظقی با همدیگه که نهایتا یک فیلد آیدی بیمار داره اونها رو بهم ربط میده ؟
> مطب همیشه یک دکتر داره ؟ اگر بیش از یک دکتر داره یا سطح دسترسی به بیمارها امکان تعیینش هست که یک دکتر در بیمارهای دکتر دیگری فضولی نکند؟
> 
> جایی رو داره که مثلا آلرزی بیمار به پنی سیلین داخلش ثبت بشه و اگه شش ماه بعد همون بیمار اومد و دکتر پنی سیلین تجویز کرد به دکتر آلامر بده که اوی! نکشی بچه مردم رو !؟


با سلام
دوست عزیز با تشکر از دقت و ریزبینی و توجه شما
بله، برنامه قابلیت ثبت روند درمانی، یافته های پزشک، آزمایش ها و... را دارد. اما به طور کلی اگر که قرار هست ما برای یک پزشک برنامه بنویسیم، این توانایی رو داریم که بهشون پیشنهاد بدیم که مثلا" فلان جا بهتره این طوری باشه و...(با توجه به تجربه ی برنامه نویسی ما و...)اما آخرش فرد سفارش دهنده(که اینجا جناب دکتر هستش!) باید بگه چی میخواد و چی نمیخواد...یعنی اختیارات ما در برنامه های Costom به شدت محدود تر میشوند!
به نکته ی خوبی اشاره کردید. و البته به نکته بدیهی. این که هر userی به دیتابیس خود دسترسی داشته باشد امری پیش پا افتاده است، همان طوری که ویندوز و sabayon و... هم این امکان را دارند...اما این جا این مورد مورد توجه ما نیست، چرا؟ چون برنامه با دو ورژن تولید میشود، نسخه ی پزشک و نسخه ی منشی.و این 2 با هم شبکه شده و امکانات را به همدیگر Share میکنند. در حقیقت شخص سومی نیست که حالا شما می فرمایید پزشک باشد یا ... .

----------


## soheril.server

> به نظر من لازمه  برنامه تو به چند ویرایش مختلف تقسیم کنی
> بعد برای هر کدوم یه قیمتی بزرای
> خوب شاید یه دکتر اطلا اینترنت نمیره!!!
> یا دلش نخواد با گوگل سرچ کنه!!
> یا اطلا احتیاجی به چت نداره!!! همون تلفن کارشو راه میندازه
> و یا شاید به این برنامه احتیاج داره اما توانایی خرید اونو نداره
> 
> مثلا برای  ویندوز 7 و ویستا  چندین نسخه وجود داره
> که گرون ترین و بهترین نسخه ها Ultimate هستش
> ...


با سلام
دوست عزیز متشکر از پیشنهادتان :لبخند: 
بله بنده هم همین تصمیم رو دارم و ان شاالله برنامه رو با چند نسخه و برای کاربران مختلف ارایه خواهم کرد...
باز هم متشکر از شرکتتان در این گفتمان! :تشویق:

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام دوست عزیز 
من بیش از 5 سال هست که دارم با پزشکان کار می کنم و نسخه های مختلف مطب و کلینیک ها و بخش هایی از نرم افزار های بیمارستانی رو دارم
و تجربه به من نشون داده جز در موارد محدود شما نمی تونی قیمت واقعی یک نرم افزار رو از پزشکان بگیری 
و خیلی به ندرت پزشکی حاضر می شه پول میلیونی برای مطبش بده 
اگه این رو مطب هست فقط باید بیاد زیر 500 تو تعداد اگه می خوای تعداد بفروشی و موفق هم باشی 
در ضمن پزشک برایش فرقی نمی کنه بانکس sql  هست یا یه بانکی رو خودت نوشتی تازه اگه ایراد نگیره و نترسه که بانکت بعد ها دچار مشکل بشه (به نظر من این خودش یه نقطه ضعف برنامه ات از نظر مشتری می تونه باشه که بانکی رو داره که فقط تو سر در میاری و اگه 2 سال دیگه تو رو نداشت همه چی پر....)
من هم با اینکه در چند پکیج بدی موافق هستم و اینجوری می تونی پوله نرم افزارت رو در بیاری
من همین کار رو می کنم
در کل من با مشاغل زیادی کار کردم و خسیس ترین و پولدار ترینشون همین پزشکان محترم هستند  البته یک مورد خاص هم من دارم که سر قیمت یک کلمه با من چونه نمی زنه که خودش چون باعث شگفتی من شده و من رو شرمنده می کنه باعث می شه که از بقیه کسا هم ازش کمتر بگیرم
موفق باشی 
به امید پیشرفت سرزمین عزیزمون ایران
راستی یه نکته جالب من اولین پروژه تجاری خودم رو برای بخش پذیرش آنژیو گرافی یه بیمارستان انجام دادم (البته در قالب یه شرکت که 5 سال پیش 3/5 میلیون گرفت شرکت) اما الان نسخه های از اون کاملتر رو دارم با قیمت یک دهم اون میدم !

----------

